# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  كيف رسمها المجنون

## Ctrl

هذه قصه حقيقيه فهي لوحه مهداه من قبل احد رسامين الشوارع لمالك شركه تاتا الهنديه في الهند
وقد قبل مال تاتا الهديه ولكنه استغرب وجود ثقب في منتصف اللوحه
فاخبره الرسام ساخبرك بسر الثقب لاحقا



كان سر الثقب انك عندما تضع انبوب من الستيل في وسط اللوحه داخل الثقب فان الالوان
تنعكس على انبوب الستيل وتتكون خيال صوره تاتا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## Ctrl

:Bl (12):

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*يا سلاااااام ..*
*فعلا روعه و ابداع ..*

----------


## Ctrl

مجرم .. 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مجنون بس بنفس الوقت عاقل

----------


## المتميزة

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو لوحة كثير غريبة

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]هي فعلا تحفه . شاكر لمروركم الكريم 
[/align]

----------


## candle of dark

wooow...it's so nice pic...thanx

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا حاسس اني انا التحفة

وين الصورة؟

 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شفتهم

 :Icon29:

----------


## modey22522

مبدع

 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

:Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60): 
كيف رسمها المجنون ؟؟؟!!!يبقى السؤال

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]very nice  one thanks[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

كأنها كذبة كتير حلوة رائعة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واو

----------


## محمد123456

شكرا

----------


## prince love

[glint]شكرا[/glint]__

----------


## Rahma Queen

مستحيل اكيد هاد خداع بصري
 :Icon9:

----------


## عوكل

:Icon9:  :SnipeR (13):  أغرب لوحة بشوفها

----------


## رنيم

يسلموووووووو

----------


## الوردة الزرقاء

لوحة رهيبة جدا اللي رسمها فنان وباله فاضي

----------


## samah

مش معقول؟؟
كيف رسمها؟
 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووووووو

----------

